# can you dig this?



## philo426 (Mar 4, 2009)




----------



## philo426 (Mar 4, 2009)




----------



## Rondo (Jul 23, 2010)

I can dig it. The underpinnings were saying Ford to me. Had me fooled. I built the old AMT kit back in the 70s and still have some of the many optional parts including the SCOT blown 409. I used the same colors but it sure didn't come out as nice as yours.


----------



## philo426 (Mar 4, 2009)

Thanks!I used the chassis from the AMT '66 Nova Pro Street!


----------



## dge467 (Jul 6, 2012)

Very cool man!


----------



## philo426 (Mar 4, 2009)

awesome!


----------



## Sea-Donkey (Dec 21, 2012)

Nice, I like the tall fenders.


----------



## philo426 (Mar 4, 2009)

Thanks!


----------



## sunday (Jul 19, 2013)

Wow,that's cool amazing job dude,congratulation


----------

